# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  dealing with followers

## Rosemary

I have discovered a way to deal with followers and bees that hover round your head when you are sitting in the garden. Spray the bees with water using a hand sprayer that you would use for pot plants. The bee will go away - presumably thinking it is raining and therefore time to go home.

----------


## GRIZZLY

A good way to deter robbers

----------


## HJBee

Simple! Wish it would work on clegs, nothing seems to deter those when in the garden.

----------

